# Anyone know any schools in Manila I can sub-contract with?



## jdavis10 (Oct 1, 2012)

I would like to sub-contract with a good english school in manila for chinese/korean students. I got experience teaching english online to chinese was just wondering if any of you expats know if a school will accept american native speaker as contractor so there is no employment complications or problems later?


----------



## billygoat993 (Jan 18, 2014)

In Sta Rosa Laguna there is Adventist School and greenfield the later is own and operated by Sandra a Korean National who brings students in. There are lots of Koreans in tgis area also in Harrison Plaza area.


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

jdavis10 said:


> I would like to sub-contract with a good english school in manila for chinese/korean students. I got experience teaching english online to chinese was just wondering if any of you expats know if a school will accept american native speaker as contractor so there is no employment complications or problems later?


If you are not 100% sold on Metro Manila, try the American International School in the Subic Freeport. American International School of Subic 

They are geared towards teaching Koreans english. I have been told that the ratio of Korean children to english speaking children is around 8 - 1. They also seat the children so that the Korean children are never sitting next to a non-english speaker.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

jdavis10 said:


> I would like to sub-contract with a good english school in manila for chinese/korean students. I got experience teaching english online to chinese was just wondering if any of you expats know if a school will accept american native speaker as contractor so there is no employment complications or problems later?


I hope you don't mind me saying but I hope you can teach better than you can write. Your post is full of spelling mistakes and grammatical errors. 

It will be necessary for your prospective employer to obtain a work permit/visa on your behalf before you can legally work in the Philippines.


----------

